# Eclipse Plugin NoClassDefFoundError



## chrk (20. Jul 2011)

Kann mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen? 

Ich bekomme immer folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
15007    [main] ERROR org.eclipse.logger  - PLUGIN=org.eclipse.ui: Unhandled event loop exception
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: myproject/server/Information
at myproject.TestHandler.SetName(TestHandler.java:100)
at myproject.TestHandler.execute(TestHandler.java:83)
```


```
public class TestHandler extends AbstractHandler implements IHandler {
	
	@Override
	public Object execute(ExecutionEvent event) throws ExecutionException {
        SetName("myproject.sql.url");
        ....
        }

	public void SetTargetKey(String url){
		Information info = new Information();
		info.setName(url);
	}
[/Java]

[code=Java]
public class Information implements ICustomExtension {
	

	private String key;
	
	public Information() {
        }
	
	public void setName(String key){
		this.key = key;
	}

       ICustomExtension(...){
       .....
        }
}
```


Und zwar soll die Zeile 10 nicht funktionieren: Information info = new Information();


----------



## SlaterB (20. Jul 2011)

falscher Tag (kein Compilerfehler sondern erst zur Laufzeit eine Exception, Grundlagen..)
begrenzter Titel (verschweigst Eclipse Plugin usw.)
und noch falsche Area, mit Java-Basics haben solch komplizierte Frameworks mit zahllosen Konfigurationen nichts zu tun,
da kommt ja ganz schön was zusammen,

ich hoffe Plattformprogrammierung ist der richtige Bereich, deckt deine Eclipse-Sache ab, was immer das ist,
sonst z.B. Allgemeine Java-Themen


----------



## xerberuz (20. Jul 2011)

Du verschweigst die wichtigsten Dinge. Poste doch mal dein MANIFEST. Außerdem zeigt die Exception auf Zeile 100 nicht auf Zeile 10.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jul 2011)

Vermutlich hast du manuell den Java Build Path editiert, was du nicht darfst. Nur das Manifest bestimmt was dir zur Laufzeit zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## chrk (21. Jul 2011)

Danke für die Hilfe. Ich bin drauf gekommen. Es sind zwei unterschiedliche Plug-Ins. Klar dass ich dann keine Instanz erstellen kann.


----------

